# taxidermist battle creek / whitetail



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Looking for a reliable taxidermist around the battle creek area. Shot my first big one a need some direction. thanks


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Backwoods taxidermy in Hastings http://www.backwoodstaxidermy.net/


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Ryan,

Please contact Steve about advertising. See the Sticky's above.

My apologies if you already have talked to Steve.


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

sherwwods. he is a master world class. and supports local banquets for seveal orgs. if this mount means something to you you need to see his work. dave and becky will treat you right


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

Ebowhunter said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Please contact Steve about advertising. See the Sticky's above.
> 
> My apologies if you already have talked to Steve.


Eric,I really do not know why we pay to advertise on here when everyone else does it for free


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I'll contact Steve.


----------

